# Energy-generating Windows



## EAS445 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, I am a student at the University of Pennsylvania, currently enrolled in an Engineering Entrepreneurship class. For our term project, my team is planning to develop a (hypothetical) product – high efficiency windows coated with a dye with PV cells that will generate energy. For our research, we are conducting a conjoint analysis for this product, and it would greatly benefit us if green consumers could fill out the survey for our product.

Here is the link for the consumer survey for those who would be interested in purchasing the product for homes, etc.
http://www.upennengrent.com/~pennseas/Solar_Window_Con/SolWlogn.htm

Here is the link for the corporate survey for those affiliated with architecture companies, window installers, or companies interested in purchasing the product.
http://www.upennengrent.com/~pennseas/Solar_Window_Corp/Corplogn.htm

Thank you!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It would help if the questions showed the allowed lights %
I answered them all wrong
I wouldn't go with even 50% as the lowest light setting
Our South facing windows are the best view, so I wouldn't want any tint - or very little


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Right on Dave. The survey is being driven by what they want for their paper not what we want in the real world. I've got two groups of windows 6' x10' facing due south and I could see no-tint windows, but definitely not anything less. Besides how much solar loss is generated by making the windows dark first???


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm with scuba dave, I don't want any tint on the windows, if any like 5-10% max. Light is the best thing about my house, one of the main reasons we bought it. I thought I had read in the last year about a thin film technology that is very nearly transparent that uses the non visible spectrum of the light to generate electricity (UV), thus also not impeding on the brightness in your home.


----------

